# Official HTPC Software Thread



## dhrandy

*Official HTPC Software Thread*

PVR, DVR, HTPC, Media PC and Media Box is pretty much all the same thing. Here is a definition from wiki.

"A home theater PC (HTPC) or media PC is a convergence device that combines the functions of a personal computer and a digital video recorder. It is connected to a television or a television-sized computer display and is often used as a digital photo, music, video player, TV receiver and digital video recorder."

All it is is a computer hooked up to a TV with additional hardware such as: TV tuners, extra storage and usually a IR or RF receiver with remote control.

*1 - DVR* - Windows

Windows XP Media Center Edition link
Windows Vista Home Premium or Ultimate link
Meedio 1.41 and Meedio Ultimate (free) link
MeediOS - an updated version of Meedio link
SageTV (Windows, Mac, and Linux) link
ShowShifter link
SnapStream Beyond TV (I use this) link
GB-PVR (free) link
MediaPortal (free) link
AverMedia Center (for use with AverMedia card) link
Yahoo! Go TV (free) - disountinued
Nero LiquidTV™ | TiVoÂ® PC link
PowerCinema 6 link
Windows 7 MCE - link
*2 - HTPC Software (without DVR)* - Windows

Nero 9 link
Xlobby link
Got all Media (free) link
Beyond Media link - *DISCONTINUED*
WinDVD Media Center link
iMEDIAN HD(also known as iMon) link
Elisa - compatible with windows, mac and linux (Now Moovida)
Moovida - link
XBMC link - compatible with windows, mac and linux (I use this for front-end)
J. River Media Center link
Tvedia link
DivX Connected link
AMD Live! link
*3 - Linux*

Entertainer (in development) link
Mythbuntu link
Mythdora link
GeeXbox link
KnoppMyth link
LinuxMCE link
MythTV link
Freevo (Python) link
Piren link
MegaBOX link (PPC & PS3)
Ear OS link
Element Media OS link
Morphine.TV link
*4 - Mac*

Plex Link- *New*
EyeTV link
Front Row link
Apple TV link
Boxee link - works with Linux and Windows
*5 - Video/DVD Players* - Windows

MPlayer Link - *New*
Zoom Player link
VLC (I use this for streaming media) link
Windows Media Player link
DivX Video Player link
RealPlayer link
Power DVD link
InterVideo WinDVD link
TheaterTek link
AVS DVD Player link
Media Player Classic link
The KM Player link
Gom Media Player link
*6 - Blu-Ray and HD DVD Playback* - Windows

Powerdvd link (older version will play HD-DVD)
ArcSoft TotalMedia™ Theatre link
WinDVD 9 Plus Blu-ray link
*7 - Remote Control Software and tips*

Girder
Eventghost
Hauppauge 45 button remote - tips on programming for different apps
*8 - IPTV or Internet TV* - There are many Internet TV sites out there. Here are the most poplular.

Veoh link
Joost link
Hulu link
Babelgum link
*9 - OTA HD/Digital Sources*

QAM tuner explanation link
Antenna Web link - maximize your television reception
HD/Digital Channel Lookup link - find your local HD/Digital channels
Digital TV Transition link
*10 - Codecs*

Codec explanation link
List of codecs link
Codec comparisons link
_Codec Packs and Codecs_

K-lite link
fddshow link
Divx link
DScaler link
CoreAVC link
Xvid link
FLAC link
OGG link
Haali Media Splitter link
Shark007's Vista Codecs link
Combined Community Codec Pack link
*11 - Streaming Software*

TVersity link - stream audio, pictures, music, rss feeds to you Xbox 360, Wii, PS3....etc.
Orb link - enables users to remotely access all their personal digital media files including pictures, music, videos, webcams and television.
*12 - Smart Phone HTPC Control*
_Android_

RemoteDroid - Located on Android Market - Free
GRemotePro-multi remote - Located on Android Market - Free
_IPhone_

Logitech Touch Mouse link
_XBMC - Android_

XBMC Remote 1 link - I've used this one and like it.
XBMC Remote 2 link
Boxee/XBMC Remote - Located on Android Market - Free
_Boxee - Android_

Boxee Wifi Remote - Located on Android Market - Free
Boxee/XBMC Remote - Located on Android Market - Free (Same as one on XBMC)
*13 - Home Entertainment Server Systems - Expensive*

Axonix MediaMax - link - Retail Price for 75 DVD 1 Room System -$8300
Kaleidescape - link - Retail Price for 75 DVD 1 Room System -$18,500
AMXÂ® Max - link - Retail Price for 75 DVD 1 Room System -$27,400
*14 - Gaming*

GameEx link (from Manyak)
EMUCenter link
Maximus Arcade link
*15 - Other*

DPC Latency Checker - Link - *New* - try this if your video/audio is stuttering
Media Browser - link - Media Center plug-in.
Media Control - link - A plugin for Microsoft Media Center that adds lacking features such as : fast forward/rewind for any video format, resume video, switch between audio/subtitles streams, sets brightness/contrast, improves picture quality.
AnyDVD HD link - Allows you to watch movies over a digital display connection, without HDCP-compliant graphics card and without HDCP-compilant display.
TV Shows info, coverart and banners
Movie info and coverart
HTPC Software Thread - What do you use?
My old HPTC Setup
My new HPTC Setup
I will add more as I find them. If you find more I'm not aware of, feel free to post it here and I'll add them. Please report broken links.

Feel free to add the following to your sig.

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
:exclamati[URL="http://www.overclock.net/htpc/293548-htpc-software-thread.html"][U][B]Check out this list of HTPC Software[/B][/U][/URL]:exclamati

[/CODE]

Preview:







*Check out this list of HTPC Software*


----------



## DuckieHo

AverMedia Center (for use with AverMedia card) It can act as DVR.


----------



## dhrandy

Should I include screenshots? The problems is some applications have different themes.


----------



## sli_shroom

in my search for information about hd dvd/blu-ray playback in mce, i cam across the arcsoft total media theater software.

http://www.arcsoft.com/products/totalmediatheatre/

besides supporting bd and hd dvd, it supposedly integrates into xp mce 2005 and vista mce. it is about the only player to integrate into the mce interface.

actually, you may want to make a separate section for blu-ray/hd dvd playback. you can put powerdvd 6 and intervideo on it as well as the arcsoft application


----------



## dhrandy

Added links.


----------



## spice003

i'm gonna have to take a look at this thread, when i'm done moving. Cause i'm starting to hate Vista media center, its like Microsoft can't think out of the box or something.


----------



## Coma

Is there a simple program I can use to watch TV without all the fancy stuff?
It only needs to be able to record and time shift.
I haven't had luck getting GB-PVR to work correctly, SageTV won't let me change the programming and my region doesn't have any correct presets available... and so on.

I really just want something simple with recording and timeshifting capability. It doesn't need to do anything else, like have a browser, play DVDs, music, etc.


----------



## dhrandy

If you have any of the Hauppauge tuners, it comes with WinTV. It pretty much just does the basics.


----------



## Havegooda

Mythbuntu? Never used it, but I hear it's popular.

~Gooda~


----------



## dr_bowtie

this thread should be stickied as it has good info in it....


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_bowtie* 
this thread should be stickied as it has good info in it....

Thanks


----------



## redalert

may wanna look at this program for Linux Elisa http://elisa.fluendo.com/


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
may wanna look at this program for Linux Elisa http://elisa.fluendo.com/

Added. Thanks. The site says it also supports windows and mac.


----------



## stn0092

Do I absolutely need to have software to play HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs? Are players like Media Player Classic just incapable of doing it?


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stn0092* 
Do I absolutely need to have software to play HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs? Are players like Media Player Classic just incapable of doing it?

Found a link for you. I haven't did much reading on it.

Quote:

I have been playing around with MPC to play HD-DVD and Blu-Ray & I think I have finally got it sorted.
The filter list took some playing around with to get all the different combinations working.
You will need some way to decrypt your files first (I used AnyDVD HD, and you can play files straight off the original HD/Blu disk)
Source


----------



## Manyak

GameEx

You can use it standalone (and even switch it to be your shell instead of explorer.exe), or you can use it as a plugin for Windows Media Center.

It's basically a front end for all sorts of console Emulators - NES, SNES, PSX, MAME, whatever. It displays a list of all the games you have in your folders and automatically launches the games through the proper emulator. Its _very_ nice to have this in an HTPC IMO, as you can combine like 20 consoles into one system. All you'd need is a USB controller or a PSX->USB adapter.

Its also got audio/video stuff in there, but I don't think many people would use in any way _but_ as an addon to Media Center (so you don't need those options).


----------



## SmasherBasher

What about ripping DVDs to HDD and playing them? Whats the best, fastest ripper out there? I currently use DVDfab


----------



## innocenceisdeath

DVD Decrypter for sure









http://www.dvddecrypter.org.uk/

Definitely best for an accurate rip.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Great list. I will post back with what (free) option worked best for me!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Yahoo Go TV is the ONLY free program I could get to work with my system, and I must say, it works great. MediaPortal doesn't support my OS (xp 64 bit) and GB-PVR didn't work at all. Thanks again to the OP for compiling such a great list!


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Yahoo Go TV is the ONLY free program I could get to work with my system, and I must say, it works great. MediaPortal doesn't support my OS (xp 64 bit) and GB-PVR didn't work at all. Thanks again to the OP for compiling such a great list!

I'm surprised to here that Yahoo Go TV still works. I don't think that they have even did anything with it since it was released.


----------



## Generaltso294

That is sweet!!

Thanks a ton!

I can't figure out that GameEx thing though. So many terms I don't know of in there. haha I have to play around with it.

PS: Nero Home link doesn't work.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Generaltso294*


PS: Nero Home link doesn't work.


Updated Link. I don't think they really call it Nero Home anymore. I just changed the name to Nero 9. I'm glad to see this list is helping people. I wished this was a sticky, but I don't think they do them anymore.


----------



## dr_bowtie

I PM a mod for help with this...we'll see how it goes...


----------



## f4t4l1ty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhrandy*


Updated Link. I don't think they really call it Nero Home anymore. I just changed the name to Nero 9. I'm glad to see this list is helping people. I wished this was a sticky, but I don't think they do them anymore.


We do, we do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr_bowtie*


I PM a mod for help with this...we'll see how it goes...


Got the PM. I am making this a sticky and also am making it official.


----------



## dr_bowtie

Thank you....

this thread is very informative and has even given me a few ideas....

any of you looking for a nice addition to a HTPC for keyboard and mouse look for the Logitect Dinovo mini....those are sweet and bluetooth....

  Amazon.com: Logitech diNovo Mini: Electronics


----------



## DuckieHo

To add to the list.... Nero DriveSpeed.

It allows you to lower your optical drive speed to reduce noise.

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/nerodrivespeed.html


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


To add to the list.... Nero DriveSpeed.

It allows you to lower your optical drive speed to reduce noise.

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/nerodrivespeed.html


Added to "other". My Toshiba laptop came with software that does the same thing.


----------



## dhrandy

More links added, check first post.


----------



## Manyak

How about making a section for codecs? CoreAVC, DivX, Xvid, FLAC/ogg, Haali Media Splitter (ok not a codec but close enough), etc.


----------



## DuckieHo

WinAAM allows you to change your hard drive's Automatic Acoustic Management (AAM): http://www.brothersoft.com/winaam-188688.html

Performance Impact: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...stic,2084.html


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
How about making a section for codecs? CoreAVC, DivX, Xvid, FLAC/ogg, Haali Media Splitter (ok not a codec but close enough), etc.

Agreed, it'd be greatly helpful if there was a section for codecs. I still need more on this thing that I have some trouble finding.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
How about making a section for codecs? CoreAVC, DivX, Xvid, FLAC/ogg, Haali Media Splitter (ok not a codec but close enough), etc.

Ok, that will be next on the agenda. There are so many places for codecs.


----------



## Pings

Add Media Browser. It's the best Media Center plug-in I have seen, see mediabrowser.com for more info.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


My Media Browser Setup:















































There is a little stutter in the video. It doesn't do that I think it might be Fraps. Media Browser is a great plug-in for Vista and Windows 7 Media Center. So great I don't even use Media Center any more. I'm kinda new to it, so it's still a work in progress.

See mediabrowser.com for more info.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


Add Media Browser. It's the best Media Center plug-in I have seen, see mediabrowser.com for more info.


Added.


----------



## Stevo

Can you add a management section for programs that will organize music/videos and download the appropiate information for it.

Right now i use meta<browser> instead of mymovies. It gets backdrop/baners/posters and its alright. Still in development and it is updated pretty quickly.

I'm just looking for something that will do all of my music. I want something for album art and to get a backdrop when viewing with mediacenter


----------



## Pings

Yea I use meta<browser> and Media Center Master.


----------



## Stevo

Oh yeah another program Media Control. This program lets you do fast forward with the remote and lets you toggle between subtitles to turn on/off and audio also.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Can you add a management section for programs that will organize music/videos and download the appropiate information for it.

Right now i use meta<browser> instead of mymovies. It gets backdrop/baners/posters and its alright. Still in development and it is updated pretty quickly.

I'm just looking for something that will do all of my music. I want something for album art and to get a backdrop when viewing with mediacenter


There would probably be too many to list. Looks like your just talking about Windows Media Center.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stevo*


Oh yeah another program Media Control. This program lets you do fast forward with the remote and lets you toggle between subtitles to turn on/off and audio also.


Added.


----------



## EvilGenius007

Suggestions:

DVR> My Channel Logos link
IPTV> SecondRun.tv link
Other> TVScout link
Other> Start Menu Plus link

New section:
Gaming> GameEx link (from Manyak)
Gaming> EMUCenter link
Gaming> Maximus Arcade link


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvilGenius007*


Suggestions:

DVR> My Channel Logos link
IPTV> SecondRun.tv link
Other> TVScout link
Other> Start Menu Plus link

New section:
Gaming> GameEx link (from Manyak)
Gaming> EMUCenter link
Gaming> Maximus Arcade link


Added gaming. I'm not going to add links to MC plug-ins. Many of the front-ends have plug-ins and I don't want to list them all. Most people can Google for what plug-in they're looking for.


----------



## dhrandy

Added some links and updated some current ones.


----------



## loop2kil

Definitely need to add MPC Home Cinema...it offloads HD decoding to the GPU and makes any HTPC capable of playing HD. The best part is it's free.

http://mpc-hc.sourceforge.net/


----------



## GaminProject

hey guys, im lookin to get into a htpc build n was wondering whats the cheapest cpu n gpu i could get in order to have smooth 1080p playback Thnx
__________________


----------



## Subby

I would add the new app from logitech that turns yer iphone / ipod touch into a keyboard / trackpad, for free! I've used in on my htpc and I'm diggin it.
Go here for info and download links


----------



## trouble9039

I am looking for A player that is setup like media portal, but will also play ISO's! I like the cover feature from imdb but I just can't get it to play any HD or ISO files. I have tried WMC and was not impressed at all with it. Any ideas you guy's may have would be great.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trouble9039* 
I am looking for A player that is setup like media portal, but will also play ISO's! I like the cover feature from imdb but I just can't get it to play any HD or ISO files. I have tried WMC and was not impressed at all with it. Any ideas you guy's may have would be great.

How about XBMC?


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Subby*


I would add the new app from logitech that turns yer iphone / ipod touch into a keyboard / trackpad, for free! I've used in on my htpc and I'm diggin it.
Go here for info and download links


Sorry for the late replay. It's added. I made a whole Smartphone HTPC section. It's number 12. I've have a Android device and know more about the apps for it.


----------



## M0RPH10U5

I Found something a while back, way before I even came to overclock.net. its called XBMC. if you go to the site, its preferred that you download the live cd, and install that. perfect for HTPC's. all it is, is the program interface, you cant even get to or see the OS that runs in the background. hope this helps.


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M0RPH10U5* 
I Found something a while back, way before I even came to overclock.net. its called XBMC. if you go to the site, its preferred that you download the live cd, and install that. perfect for HTPC's. all it is, is the program interface, you cant even get to or see the OS that runs in the background. hope this helps.

It's already on the list.


----------



## mushroomboy

forgetting mplayerhq.hu =)

[edit] and it's a shame because you have so many programs that use mplayer as a base =(


----------



## DuckieHo

http://www.overclock.net/htpc/781606...l#post10073707


----------



## battleaxe

Thanks for putting this list together. I finished my HTPC build and was doing some software investigation for a friend of mine (for his HTPC- he didnt' want to use windows). This list you have assembled here is a good list for those of us into the HTPC thing... Very useful!


----------



## valtopps

what about boxee? no codes to add. all you do is download and run finds movies and gets covers for you. so far its payed about 6 movies with no problems for me? its also has netflix and pandora, you should take a look at it.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *valtopps* 
what about boxee? no codes to add. all you do is download and run finds movies and gets covers for you. so far its payed about 6 movies with no problems for me? its also has netflix and pandora, you should take a look at it.

Another great project started by XBMC and that was originally started with the base of mplayer!!! I STILL don't see why we don't have mplayer as a very high end program. Yes it's basic but it currently (and can do it in HD) plays almost every codec and blu-ray! It's been a huge cornerstone of many projects and is always being updated, it is also something I would recommend above VLC which I don't understand it's popularity at all if you compare it to mplayer. =( Mplayer ownz!


----------



## darknight670

Please add " Plex " to Mac OS software, it is a XBMC fork specialized for Mac OS X


----------



## mothug

if i use a standalone software, can i install other streaming programs like TVU player because i dont want to use windows or anything like that, i would like to install XBMC as the main system


----------



## Darin

i really like the mpchc project that the folks at http://www.xvidvideo.ru/media-player...inema-x86-x64/ have updated regularly.

edit: in fact, you can set it up to play matroska files (or all files for that matter, less the support for compression) in xbmc, and it's enhanced video renderer has a much better picture than the xbmc standard, with full dxva and subtitle support. Granted, I haven't seen the latest iteration of xbmc, but as far as I know all that's changed is dxva being added.


----------



## dhrandy

Updated


----------



## Mr_Torch

XBMC rocks man, I use it as the program on my Linux HTPC to get all the movies,music,pictures from the 1TB storage drive on my sig rig.
I have it on five of my computers. Read about #6 computer below
It's not on that piece of junk CR-48 that Google sent me...


----------



## NoGuru

Loving the Android keyboard!


----------



## svtfmook

add FLIRC to the remote section. Flirc is a really nice IR receiver and programmable software to convert IR into key presses, works great with logitech harmony remotes. using harmony remotes means 1 remote to control tv, sound, and your computer. plus the proceeds for the project go towards cancer research.

http://flirc.tv/


----------



## BiscuitHead

Can we include ripping software in the list, or is that against ToS? I've built my first HTPC and I'm trying to find the best way to archive all my blu-rays/DVDs.


----------



## Pip Boy

dvdfab


----------



## BURNS331

what program is people using for blue ray play back? Seems this hasnt been updated in a long time


----------

